# bez klobouka/klobouku



## zalacain56

Jak se deklinuje správně "klobouk" v druhém pádu: "bez klobouku" nebo "bez klobouka"? 
Vím, že klobouk není životní, a proto by bylo normálně: bez klobouku. Ale slyšel jsem v písničce: bez klobúka. Je to nářeční konsovka? nebo sklonuje se to jako les (bez lesa).
Děkuji


----------



## jazyk

Bez klobouku.

Možná to Tě bude zajímat: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1124778&highlight=lesa


----------



## zalacain56

Ano, moc mě zajímá. Děkuju.
Myslím, že bez klobúka je asi moravské nářeči, protože tam konsovka v druhém pádu v singuláru je často -a. A protože ou se smění na ú na Moravě.


----------



## texpert

Anebo to může být slovensky. O jakou písničku šlo, zalacaine?


----------



## zalacain56

Jmenuje se "Na Vsetíně tam je lúka" a je lidová pisnička z Valášsky. Proto si myslím, že to je nějaké nářečí. Ale možna je jenom rym. 
_Na Všetíně tam je lúka,_
_Seče ju syneček bez klobúka._ 
Spisovně by bylo (myslím) : Na Všetíně tam je louka, seče ji syneček bez klobouku.


----------



## texpert

Tak to je určitě valašské nářečí. Díky za poučení a klobúk dolů


----------



## zalacain56

Dekuju texpertu za pomoc


----------

